# Funny Stories



## Wolfman (Aug 19, 2007)

If you've done this for any length of time, you're bound to have had some huge laughs in the past. Here's one that wasn't very funny at the time, but we'll never forget it:
Linda, a former neighbor of ours, was late for delivering the couple's third child. She was due Oct. 26, but still hadn't gone into labor by the 30th. This was in 2004, Hallowe'en fell on a Sunday, and we had the haunt open on Saturday Night. She fronted up early and my partner, giving her a chaior outside, advised her that she might want to "sit this one out", there's a lot of screaming, and some running involved. No way was Linda going to miss the show, she'd been coming to every one for the previous four years, and this one was the biggest yet. We even had an Ambulance and a team of Paramedics, "standing by" in the event of someone having a heart attack!! A friend of mine was the Hospital Administrator, he thought it would be a nice touch. Well, when I heard that Linda and her kids were coming through, I ran ahead and asked the cast to "tone it down" for this next group. But you know how Scareactors are. Linda was OK with "Psycho The Clown", the Vampire Crypt, The Werewolf Cage, the Crashed UFO and Frankenstein's Lab, laughing and hugging her belly as she moved through the haunt. But when we got to Mrs. Bates' Parlor, it got ugly. The idea was to lull the group into a false sense of security, they think the worst is over, the fear factor is winding down. They meet Mr's Bates, a harmless little old thing sitting in a chair in the corner, and prepare to move through the Exit Door. But. The Exit Door is LOCKED!! Who could have done this, Mrs. Bates, was it you? They turn back to Mrs. Bates, who is now suddenly 7' tall with a contorted face, screaming and flashing a huge knife, while a Strobe Light flashes on and the Music from the Psycho Shower Scene kicks in. Then, Jason Vorhees enters the room waving a Chainsaw at full throttle. The guests had to race across a rickety Swinging Bridge above a bottomless pit, but Linda didn't make it that far. She was on all fours, down on the floor. She was laughing so hard that her water broke. The Paramedic crew got her into a wheelchair and trundled her out to the Ambulance. The crowd started clapping and cheering, she was really embarrassed. Later that night, shortly after mid-night (Hallowe'en!) she gave birth. They already had two boys and were hoping for a girl. The got the cutest baby girl you ever did see. 

Awww, the Magic of Hallowe'en!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

What a sweet story. That child will never hear the end of how she was born!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ya scared it right out of her!!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW! lol !


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahahaha, That lil girl is gonna love her birthday! and I bet she goes to your haunt each year!


----------

